# Takashi Amano has passed...



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Apparently he died yesterday... He will be missed by many.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shame, he was a huge icon for planted tanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

There is a special place in heaven for him now....


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

An artist. Sad. The world could use more artists.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am very sad


----------

